# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > خبر: دانلود نقشه ایران با فرمت SVG و بصورت ریسپانسیو

## qartalonline

نقشه ایران (استان + دریاها + دریاچه ها + جزیره ها) با فرمت SVG و بصورت کاملا ریسپانسیو آماده استفاده می باشد.

سازگاری با جی کوئری ورژن 1.6.4 و بالاتر

*توجه*: این فایل (نقشه ایران) بصورت رایگان عرضه شده و استفاده از آن در پروژه های مختلف (تجاری، دانشجویی یا ...) آزاد و رایگان است ولی استفاده از آن برای کسب درآمد مستقیم (فروش و...) غیرمجاز میباشد.

تصویر:
iran_map.PNG

دانلود ورژن 1.0.0:
iran_map.zip

*دانلود ورژن 1.1.0:*
*IranMap-v.1.1.0.zip*

----------


## qartalonline

ورژن 1.1.0 اضافه شد.

تغییرات:
- رفع باگ نمایش عنوان استان ها در tooltip
- اضافه شدن دو رویداد click
- بهینه سازی

----------


## mohamad_torabi

> نقشه ایران (استان + دریاها + دریاچه ها + جزیره ها) با فرمت SVG و بصورت کاملا ریسپانسیو آماده استفاده می باشد.
> 
> سازگاری با جی کوئری ورژن 1.6.4 و بالاتر
> 
> *توجه*: این فایل (نقشه ایران) بصورت رایگان عرضه شده و استفاده از آن در پروژه های مختلف (تجاری، دانشجویی یا ...) آزاد و رایگان است ولی استفاده از آن برای کسب درآمد مستقیم (فروش و...) غیرمجاز میباشد.
> 
> تصویر:
> iran_map.PNG
> 
> ...


مشتری برای تورهای مسافرتی دادم میتونم این این نقشه استفاده کنم تو سایتشون ؟

----------


## qartalonline

بله، هرجا نیاز داشتید میتونید استفاده کنید.

متن توجه برای آن دسته از افراد سودجویی هستش که قصد فروش اسکریپت رایگان رو دارن.

----------


## mohamad_torabi

> بله، هرجا نیاز داشتید میتونید استفاده کنید.
> 
> متن توجه برای آن دسته از افراد سودجویی هستش که قصد فروش اسکریپت رایگان رو دارن.


خواستم فقط شما راضی باشید :چشمک:

----------


## mohamad_torabi

با اجازتون یه کپی هم تواین تاپیک گذاشتم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%84%D8%A8

----------


## hesampersian

سلام
ممنون واقعا کاربردی بود
هیچ راهی نیست که جای رنگ عکس یزاریم؟
یک پترن مثلا ریپیت شه؟
منظورم جای رنگ های fill هست

----------


## qartalonline

بطور مستقیم که نمیشه برای fill از تصویر استفاده کرد.
ولی میشه برای کل نقشه پس زمینه شبیه سازی کرد.

----------


## iman_k26

با سلام


ممنون از مطلب خوبتون...


چندتا سوال داشتم:


اول اینکه اگر بخوایم نام هر استان رو روی بخش مربوطش بنویسیم چیکار باید بکنیم؟


دوم اینکه مثل سایت آسیاتک اگر بخوایم وقتی روی استان کلیک کرد شهرهاش نمایش داده بشه و بعدش هم نمایندگی های اون شهرهاو... چیکار باید کنیم؟چون الان فایلی که شما قرار دادید تنها نقشه خالیه و این قابلیت ها رو نداره برای اضافه کردن این قابلیت ها اگر امکانش هست راهنمایی کنید و اگرم آموزشی میشناسید معرفی کنید..


با تشکر فراوان

----------


## qartalonline

برای نمایش نام استانها بر روی نقشه باید با جی کوئری کار کنید به اینصورت که برای هر کدوم از استانها یه تگ مثل span ایجاد میشه که نام استانها توش نوشته بشه بعد position تگ رو برابر absolute قرار بدید و با jQuery موقعیت استانهای نقشه رو بگیرید و براساس اون به تگ span ویژگی left و top بدید.

برای سوال دومتون اگه توجه کنید سایت آسیاتک هم از همین نقشه استفاده میکنه شما اگه از ورژن 1.1.0 استفاده کنید دو تا تابع در این رابطه قرار داده شده که با کلیک بر روی استانها (چه بر روی لیست چه بر روی نقشه) اون تابع نام استان رو به شما تحویل میده که میتوند اون رو پردازش کنید و با ajax نام شهرستانهای اون استان رو از دیتابیس بخونید و...

----------


## iman_k26

> برای نمایش نام استانها بر روی نقشه باید با جی کوئری کار کنید به اینصورت که برای هر کدوم از استانها یه تگ مثل span ایجاد میشه که نام استانها توش نوشته بشه بعد position تگ رو برابر absolute قرار بدید و با jQuery موقعیت استانهای نقشه رو بگیرید و براساس اون به تگ span ویژگی left و top بدید.


آموزشی برای این مورد سراغ دارید؟؟

----------


## qartalonline

صبر کنید چند روز بعد تو ورژن جدید این قابلیت رو اضافه میکنم.

----------


## iman_k26

> صبر کنید چند روز بعد تو ورژن جدید این قابلیت رو اضافه میکنم.


خیلی لطف میکنید من منتظرم..

با تشکر فراوان

البته اگه لینک آموزشی هم دارید، بدید

----------


## qartalonline

متاسفانه لینک آموزشی ندارم.

در واقع با تابع زیر میشه این کار رو کرد منتها اشکالاتی داره که باید برطرف بشه  در صورتیکه برطرف شد ورژن جدید رو میزارم.
    var showTitleOnMap = $('#IranMap .show-title-on-map');
    if (showTitleOnMap.length === 1) {
        var provinceTitle, svgProvincePathClass, provinceTop, provinceLeft;
        var svgProvincePath = $('#IranMap svg g.province path');
        for (var i = 0; i < svgProvincePath.length; i++) {
            svgProvincePathClass = svgProvincePath.eq(i).attr('class');
            provinceTop = svgProvincePath.eq(i).offset().top - 20;
            provinceLeft = svgProvincePath.eq(i).offset().left-70;
            provinceTitle = $('#IranMap .list .province li.' + svgProvincePathClass + ' a').html();
            showTitleOnMap.append('<i style="top:'+provinceTop+'px;left:'+provinceLeft+'  px">' + provinceTitle + '</i>');
        }
    }

----------


## farahpoor

سلام آقا دست شما درد نکنه بابت این کد بسیار عالی، 
فقط من می خواستم بدونم اگر بخوایم وقتی  که موس روی هر استان میره، نام اون استان رو توی یک div نشون بده باید چکار کرد؟
به عبارت دیگه یک div تعریف بکنیم با آی دی province و نام استان ها فقط توی اون div نمایش داده بشه نه توی اون جدولی که کنارش هست
مثلا اون div رو بالای نقشه تعریف کنیم و تمام نام ها اونجا نمایش داده بشه.
ممنون.

----------


## qartalonline

با کد زیر میتونید نمایش بدید فقط توجه کنید که اینجا نام فارسی استان ها از لیست کناری خونده میشه باید اون مخفی کنید یا اینکه از دیتابیس بخونید و بریزید تو آرایه بعد تو div مورد نظر نمایش بدید.
$('#IranMap .map .province path').hover(function() {
    var province = $(this).attr('class');
    var provinceName = $('#IranMap .list>ul>li>ul>li.' + province + ' a').html();
    if (provinceName) {
        alert(provinceName);
    }
});

----------


## farahpoor

> با کد زیر میتونید نمایش بدید فقط توجه کنید که اینجا نام فارسی استان ها از لیست کناری خونده میشه باید اون مخفی کنید یا اینکه از دیتابیس بخونید و بریزید تو آرایه بعد تو div مورد نظر نمایش بدید.
> $('#IranMap .map .province path').hover(function() {
>     var province = $(this).attr('class');
>     var provinceName = $('#IranMap .list>ul>li>ul>li.' + province + ' a').html();
>     if (provinceName) {
>         alert(provinceName);
>     }
> });



خیلی ممنون از پاسخ خوب و سریع شما،
فقط مشکل اصلی من هم این هست که بجای اینکه اسم استان ها در جداول باشه و برای پیدا کردنشون به لیست مراجعه کنه، چطور میتونه از آرایه اسامی رو پیدا کنه و نشون بده
ممنون میشم کد پیدا کردن اسم های فارسی از داخل آرایه رو هم بگید.

----------


## iman_k26

با سلام

آقا من وقتی لیست استان ها رو از این کنار بر میدارم دیگه Tooltipe روی نقشه کار نمیکنه... میخواستم ببینم چیکار کنم که با برداشتن لیست های کنار برای Tooltip مشکلی ایجاد نشه؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## iman_k26

> برای نمایش نام استانها بر روی نقشه باید با جی کوئری کار کنید به اینصورت که برای هر کدوم از استانها یه تگ مثل span ایجاد میشه که نام استانها توش نوشته بشه بعد position تگ رو برابر absolute قرار بدید و با jQuery موقعیت استانهای نقشه رو بگیرید و براساس اون به تگ span ویژگی left و top بدید.


برای خوندن موقعیت استان ها روی نقشه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید که دقیقا چیکار باید کنم... موقعیت استان هارو چجوری اختصاص بدم و...

ممنون میشم ازتون

----------


## iman_k26

دوستان هیچ کس نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟

----------


## qartalonline

> خیلی ممنون از پاسخ خوب و سریع شما،
> فقط مشکل اصلی من هم این هست که بجای اینکه اسم استان ها در جداول باشه و برای پیدا کردنشون به لیست مراجعه کنه، چطور میتونه از آرایه اسامی رو پیدا کنه و نشون بده
> ممنون میشم کد پیدا کردن اسم های فارسی از داخل آرایه رو هم بگید.


صبر کنید کدش رو قرار میدم.




> با سلام
> 
> آقا من وقتی لیست استان ها رو از این کنار بر میدارم دیگه Tooltipe روی نقشه کار نمیکنه... میخواستم ببینم چیکار کنم که با برداشتن لیست های کنار برای Tooltip مشکلی ایجاد نشه؟
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


برای این کار باید از آرایه ها استفاده کنید.





> برای خوندن موقعیت استان ها روی نقشه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید که دقیقا چیکار باید کنم... موقعیت استان هارو چجوری اختصاص بدم و...
> 
> ممنون میشم ازتون


یه مشکلی که وجود داره برای خوندن موقعیت استانها تفاوت بسیار زیاد در طول و عرض آنهاست که نیاز به محاسبات کمی پیچیده داره. موقعیت هر استان رو میتونید با کد زیر بدست بیارید: 
$('#IranMap svg g.province path').offset();

----------


## flashcs

سلام
نقشه استان ها هم هست؟ میشه بسازید؟

----------


## qartalonline

خیر نقشه استانها نیست و فقط نقشه ایران هستش. ساختنش زمان زیادی میبره که فعلا وقت نمیکنم.

----------


## anvar

با تشکر از دوست عزیز qartalonline

دوستان چند تا سوال رو پرسیده بودن که تقریبا بدون جواب مانده بودند : 
1 - برای استفاده از پترن یا تصویر در زمینه پدها بصورت زیر عمل کنید
الف : میشه یه پترن را با دستورات SVG تعریف کنید و بعد بعنوان Fill ازش استفاده کنید
مثلا :
<defs>
                            <pattern id="Pattern01" width="20" height="20" patternUnits="userSpaceOnUse">
                                <rect width="20" height="20" fill="#FFFFFF" stroke="#000000" stroke-width="0.5"/>
                            </pattern>
 </defs>
ب : حالت دوم هم نگاشت تصویر واقعی بعنوان پترنه که بصورت زیر میشه

<defs>
                            <pattern id="Pattern01" width="20" height="20" patternUnits="userSpaceOnUse">
                                <image xlink:href="image/minus.gif" x="0" y="0" width="11" height="11"/>
                            </pattern>
</defs>
دقت کنید که من لینک تصویری با نام minus.gif را از پوشه image داده ام و شما به دلخواه خود آنرا عوض کنید
در هر دو تعریف فوق از یک ID استفاده کردیم که می تونیم با ادرس دادن به آن زمینه پد مورد نظر رو تغییر بدیم, مثلا در فایل Css بصورت زیر میشه
#IranMap .map .province path{
    fill:url(#Pattern01);
}
یا برای هر پد خاص در تعریفش Fill رو بصورت دستی وارد می کنیم Fill="url(#Pattern01)"
در هر دو حالت بالا به محل تعریف پترن خودمون لینک دادیم (هر دو حالت رو تست کردم و جواب داد)

2 - برای حذف لیست های سمت چپ در فایل نمونه (لیست استان ها) اما حفظ تول تیپ عنوان استان ها بهترین راه استفاده از خاصیت data- است که در Html5 معرفی شد. میشه خاصیتی مثل data-name برای هر پد ایجاد کرد و با گرفتن مقدار آن در زمان رفتن موس بر روی هر پد مقدار آن را در tooltip نشان داد.
مثلا :
<path data-name="تهران" class="tehran" d="..." />
حالا برای گرفتن مقدار این خاصیت در کدهای جاوا اسکریپت بصورت زیر عمل می کنیم (اولین تابع در فایل جاوااسکریپت رو بصورت زیر تغییر بدهید)
var pathname = $(this).attr('data-name');
حالا مقدار گرفته شده از خاصیت data-name هر پد رو به تول تیپ می دهیم تا نمایش بدهد
$('#IranMap .show-title').html(pathname).css({'display': 'block'});

قسمت های اضافی کدهای جاوا اسکریپت رو هم خذف کنید تا اضافی نباشند. 

الان نیازی به لیست های جانبی برای گرفتن عنوان استان ها نداریم و می تونیم فقط نقشه خودمون را با اصلاحیات جدید به کاربر نشان دهیم

----------


## qartalonline

دوستانی که تغییری در نقشه میدین یا امکاناتی رو اضافه میکنید در صورت تمایل فایل کلی رو در اینجا منتشر کنید تا دیگران هم استفاده کنند.

----------


## godofphp

Great ! ________________________________________

----------


## neda.C#‎.net

سلام
راهی نیست که نقشه تو Internet Explorer هم نمایش داده بشه ؟!
البته سایت آسایا تک یه عکس از نقشه رو زیر نقشه اصلی قرار داده که تو Internet Explorer نمایش میده ولی روش جالبی نیست چون کامل روهم نیوفتاده!!!
 :متفکر:

----------


## qartalonline

خیر امکان استفاده در ie ورژن 8 و پایین تر وجود نداره. برای این مرورگرها میتونید با ترفندهای مختلف نقشه رو نشون ندید و فقط نام استانها رو نمایش بدید.
مرورگرهایی که از svg پشتیبانی میکنن رو میتونید اینجا ببینید.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر لینک زیر رو ببینید:

http://css-tricks.com/svg-fallbacks/

----------


## bahar_1984_n

خیلی خیلی ممنون بابت این فایل

----------


## hossein-jj

سلام 

دوستان نمیدونم این مشکل برای شما هم وجود داره یا نه 

وقتی برای لینک ها یک آدرس (مثلا سایت گوگل) مشخص میکنید با کلیک کردن بر روی لینک به آدرس مشخص شده نمیره؟؟؟؟ :افسرده:

----------


## qartalonline

دقیقا مشکلتون کجاست میخواید با کلیک بر روی نقشه به لینک خاصی بره؟

----------


## amirtc

عالی.
فقط برای ساختش از *Illustrator** استفاده کردید؟*

----------


## qartalonline

به تنهایی نه ولی از Illustrator هم استفاده کردم.

----------


## sg.programmer

> با کد زیر میتونید نمایش بدید فقط توجه کنید که اینجا نام فارسی استان ها از لیست کناری خونده میشه باید اون مخفی کنید یا اینکه از دیتابیس بخونید و بریزید تو آرایه بعد تو div مورد نظر نمایش بدید.
> $('#IranMap .map .province path').hover(function() {
>     var province = $(this).attr('class');
>     var provinceName = $('#IranMap .list>ul>li>ul>li.' + province + ' a').html();
>     if (provinceName) {
>         alert(provinceName);
>     }
> });


تشکر از زحمتتون.
با توجه به اینکه این قسمت در بیشتر سایت ها استفاده میشه.
میشه یه مثال بزنید که چطور از دیتابیس نام استانها را باید خوند؟

----------


## Mori Bone

> تشکر از زحمتتون.
> با توجه به اینکه این قسمت در بیشتر سایت ها استفاده میشه.
> میشه یه مثال بزنید که چطور از دیتابیس نام استانها را باید خوند؟


سلام این کار با زبان های سمت سرور صورت می گیره

----------


## sg.programmer

> سلام این کار با زبان های سمت سرور صورت می گیره


اگه براتون مقدوره میتونید با ASP.net یک مثال ساده بزنید

----------


## mahan206

تشکر ولی اگه بخوایم لینک بشه باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## qartalonline

اگه استانها رو میخواید لینک کنید هر path رو داخل تگ a قرار بدید یا با جاوا اسکریپت کار کنید.
نمونه اش تو سایت http://post.ir هم هست،‌که از لینک استفاده کرده.

----------


## oYaMaa

سلام و درود
تشکر از لطفی که کردید و این اسکریپت پر کاربرد رو رایگان در اختیار همه قرار دادین.
چطور میشه اسم خلیج فارس رو روی نقشه به طور ثابت گذاشت؟
ممنون.

----------


## cuty66

سلام مرسی از مطلب خوبتون واقعا کاربردیه فقط من یه سوال دارم اینکه اگه بخوام سایز نقشه بزرگ باشه و با کم کردن لیست شهرها سایزش کوچیک نشه باید چکار کنم ممنون میشم جوابم رو بدید

----------


## qartalonline

> سلام و درود
> تشکر از لطفی که کردید و این اسکریپت پر کاربرد رو رایگان در اختیار همه قرار دادین.
> چطور میشه اسم خلیج فارس رو روی نقشه به طور ثابت گذاشت؟
> ممنون.


راهای مختلفی داره، ساده ترین حالتش اینه که داخل یه span اسم مورد نظر رو بنویسی سپس با js و css روی مکان مورد نظر قرار بدی.

----------


## qartalonline

> سلام مرسی از مطلب خوبتون واقعا کاربردیه فقط من یه سوال دارم اینکه اگه بخوام سایز نقشه بزرگ باشه و با کم کردن لیست شهرها سایزش کوچیک نشه باید چکار کنم ممنون میشم جوابم رو بدید


میتونید به تگ SVG ارتفاع و عرض مورد نظرتون بدید.

----------


## amirkashani

سلام و ممنون بخاطر این اسکریپت بسیار کارآمد و کاربردی
امکانش هست راهنمایی بفرمایید که چطوری باید لینکش کنیم به صفحه مورد نظرمون چون مطلبی نفرمودید میخواستم کمی توضیح بدید
فقط زیر دیپلم توضیح بدید که ما هم توجه بشیم

----------


## amirkashani

> اگه استانها رو میخواید لینک کنید هر path رو داخل تگ a قرار بدید یا با جاوا اسکریپت کار کنید.
> نمونه اش تو سایت http://post.ir هم هست،‌که از لینک استفاده کرده.


دوست عزیز من وقتی path رو میبرم تو تگ <a> نه لیست هاور میشه و نه تولتیپ استان نمایش داده میشه اگه امکانش هست بنده رو راهنمایی کنید
نمیدونم باید چطوری لینک به استان ها بدم که حالتهاش به هم نریزه
با تشکر

----------


## solmaz_mp

سلام
چطور میشه استانهارو به یک صفحه ای لینک داد و بر اساس نام استان اطلاعات اون استان رو نشون داد.خیلیییییییییییییییییی   به کدش نیاز دارم :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## emad4000

> سلام
> چطور میشه استانهارو به یک صفحه ای لینک داد و بر اساس نام استان اطلاعات اون استان رو نشون داد.خیلیییییییییییییییییی   به کدش نیاز دارم


سلام
با این کد می تونید اسم انگلیسی استان ( و جزیره ها) رو از کلاس path های روی نقشه بدست بیارید. ضمناً اگه برای این path ها یک id منحصر به فرد، متناظر با شماره استان قرار بدید می تونید اون ID رو هم طبق این کد بگیرید و سپس به صفحه موردنظر مراجعه کنید.


$('#IranMap .map .province path , #IranMap .map .island path').click(function () {
            var provinceEngName = $(this).attr('class');
            var provinceID = $(this).attr('id');
            location.href="Province.htm?id=" + provinceID;
        });

----------


## xenon202

با سلام و تشکر از زحمتتون
یه سوال داشتم
فرض کنید من به چند استان سفر داشتم
میخوام رنگ این چند استان رو تغییر بدم
چگونه این کار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## emad4000

> با سلام و تشکر از زحمتتون
> یه سوال داشتم
> فرض کنید من به چند استان سفر داشتم
> میخوام رنگ این چند استان رو تغییر بدم
> چگونه این کار رو انجام بدم؟


یعنی بعد از کلیک روی اون استان ها و در ادامه بازگشت به صفحه نقشه کشور؟؟ یا همون ابتدای بارگزاری صفحه نقشه کشور؟؟

----------


## xenon202

همون ابتدای بارگزاری صفحه نقشه کشور

----------


## emad4000

> با سلام و تشکر از زحمتتون
> یه سوال داشتم
> فرض کنید من به چند استان سفر داشتم
> میخوام رنگ این چند استان رو تغییر بدم
> چگونه این کار رو انجام بدم؟


با کلاس های CSS می تونی این کار رو انجام بدی.
اول به همه یه رنگ ثابت بده

#IranMap .map .province path{
    fill: #DDD;
}


بعد برای اون استان های مدنظرت id تعریف کن. یعنی برای عنصر path مربوط به اون استان ها

<path id="Kerman" d=" M 626.95 479.0 ..." />


بعد به این عناصر رنگ دیگه ای بده

#IranMap .map .province #Kerman {
    fill: #00ff00;
}

----------


## pardis11

با سپاس از دوست خوبمون که این فایل رو نشر دادند.
من سه تا سوال از دوستان دارم :
1- جدول چطور حذف بشه؟(البته که از دستور هایدن استفاده کردم)
2- میخوام وقتی روی یه استان کلیک میکنم توی یه کادر نام نماینده اون شهر نوشته بشه.
3-این فایل رو چطور در یک صفحه وردپرس استفاده کنم.

----------


## m.Mosibat

دوستان عزیز من دقیقا میخوام روی نقشه هر استان یک لینک مخصوص داشته باشه و اون لیست استان های سمت راست کلا حذف بشه. واقعا از روی توضیحاتتون هم نمیتونم هیچ حرکتی بکنم چون بلد نیستم. کسی میتونه کمک کنه و فایل اصلاح شده ای به ما بده ؟ ممنون.

----------


## moosavi12

سلام
شما متوجه شدید چطور باید این کار ها را انجام بدهید؟
منم دقیقا همین سوال ها رو دارم.(البته بجز اولی)

----------


## moosavi12

> با سپاس از دوست خوبمون که این فایل رو نشر دادند.
> من سه تا سوال از دوستان دارم :
> 1- جدول چطور حذف بشه؟(البته که از دستور هایدن استفاده کردم)
> 2- میخوام وقتی روی یه استان کلیک میکنم توی یه کادر نام نماینده اون شهر نوشته بشه.
> 3-این فایل رو چطور در یک صفحه وردپرس استفاده کنم.


سلام
شما متوجه شدید چطور باید این کار ها را انجام بدهید؟
منم دقیقا همین سوال ها رو دارم.(البته بجز اولی)

----------


## nilo1990

سلام
بچه ها من این نقشه رو میخوام و برای سایتم لازم دارم
ولی متاسفانه در ورد پرس تازه کارم و بلد نیستم باید چیکار کنم
میشه لطفا کمک کنید و بگید که دقیقا باید چیکار کنم و چطوری در سایتم قرار بدم
ممنون از لطف تون

----------


## _elhfarzan

در مجموع کار بسیار زیبا و با ارزشی ات ولی یک مشکل اساسی داره و اون حجم بالای صفحه است . 170 کیلو بایت واسه یک صفحه یکم بالاس

----------


## emad4000

> در مجموع کار بسیار زیبا و با ارزشی ات ولی یک مشکل اساسی داره و اون حجم بالای صفحه است . 170 کیلو بایت واسه یک صفحه یکم بالاس


حرفتون درسته، ولی به راحتی میشه با نرم افزارهای Optimizer که فایل های SVG رو بهینه می کنن حجمشو تا حد زیادی کم کرد.

----------


## emad4000

> در مجموع کار بسیار زیبا و با ارزشی ات ولی یک مشکل اساسی داره و اون حجم بالای صفحه است . 170 کیلو بایت واسه یک صفحه یکم بالاس


ضمن اینکه با برنامه ای مثل InkScape می تونید این عکس رو بازطراحی کنید، با سایز کوچکتر تا حجمش هم کمتر بشه
البته بعدش کمی دنگ و فنگ داره تا بتونید همه attribute های قبلی رو برگردونید که اونم با یه برنامه کوچیک قابل انجامه

----------

